# Need help identifying an old pipe



## Morphium (Aug 20, 2014)

I was sold this pipe by someone who runs an antique shop saying they bought it from an estate of some sort in New York, but it was originally from somewhere Asian. They dated it as between 1880 and the early 1900s. They said it was an opium pipe. In my experience and research, it is not an opium pipe but a pipe used for basically anything else. I have only seen the typical opium pipes (long with the attached pieces that have the smaller hole) , I really don't know much about pipes, I really like it despite what it's used for. I'm wondering if anyone could help me figure out what it could be used for and how old it might be? I also have no idea how to clean it. It appears to be made of metal of some sort, but I really am not sure. I'm trying to get information everywhere but cannot find anything. Thanks if anyone can help.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm inclined to say it probably is an opium pipe, of a variety made in China in the later 19th Century. Note the curve of the mouthpiece too, which shows the pipe was meant to be smoke while reclining, as they did when smoking opium. The filigree ball up near the stem is a characteristic of a style sometimes called a "Dragon" pipe. A possible source is the Lisu ethnic minority of China, who were known to have made a metal (copper or silver) and clay pipe of similar design.
Lisu people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Morphium (Aug 20, 2014)

cpmcdill said:


> I'm inclined to say it probably is an opium pipe, of a variety made in China in the later 19th Century. Note the curve of the mouthpiece too, which shows the pipe was meant to be smoke while reclining, as they did when smoking opium. The filigree ball up near the stem is a characteristic of a style sometimes called a "Dragon" pipe. A possible source is the Lisu ethnic minority of China, who were known to have made a metal (copper or silver) and clay pipe of similar design.


Thank you so very much! Was it possible to smoke opium in this style of bowl? Was that actually done? I always see (and am more knowledgeable about) the long straight opium pipes, but they don't have a bowl anything like this one does. How would this be used? Would they still be using an opium lamp and such to heat it? Also, would you have any idea if this piece is common or uncommon? I cannot find anything about it, but now that you've given me a lead I can actually look around a bit more.

There was also another opium pipe the same antique dealer was selling. I was interested in this one as well (I have a huge interest in the history of drug culture and whatnot), but it's very very tiny, about maybe 5 inches long. Very thin. The bowl is incredibly small. I did not actually see it from the top (was looking in the cabinet). I believe the hole is probably tiny as it is on typical opium pipe bowls. I don't know if you have any idea about it or it's origin, but if so that would be really helpful because I don't want to purchase it unless I know something or other about it so I can find out more and not be stuck with an item I know nothing about. The dealer has a website, and it's listed online as being from the mid 1800s. That is really all I know about it. I will include the three photos the dealer posted online, really good closeups but in person it's tiny.



















Thanks again so much.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Morphium said:


> Thank you so very much! Was it possible to smoke opium in this style of bowl? Was that actually done? I always see (and am more knowledgeable about) the long straight opium pipes, but they don't have a bowl anything like this one does. How would this be used? Would they still be using an opium lamp and such to heat it? Also, would you have any idea if this piece is common or uncommon? I cannot find anything about it, but now that you've given me a lead I can actually look around a bit more.


I'm no expert on such matters, so what I say is speculation. The Lisu, and for that matter much of the East around China were big on the growing, sale and use of opium in the late 19th C, so as a generalization one may conclude that any pipe from that place and time was used for opium. I have not seen much info about how prevalent the growing and use of tobacco was there back then, though Alfred Dunhill's excellent work The Pipe Book does indicate that tobacco was a global thing by then. It is feasible that if one can find a confirmation that the Lisu were also using tobacco, that some styles of pipes were for that purpose, but as far as I know the primary crops, outside of food/subsistence, were opium poppies.

As for the pipe in question, it does look like it can be used for tobacco. It may also be that with the cap and clay bowl it was used by peasant types when in the field or traveling, and equipped to hold a larger quantity of opium resin that could be left in the bowl and re-lit with a splint of wood when desired. It might even have once contained an insert or screen that is no longer there. Just a guess.

The clay part of the bowl is very similar to types that originate from Burma, and as the Lisu migrated from that region, they probably combined elements of their traditional craft with ideas they picked up in China. That could be a lead worth looking into. Did the Burmese smoke tobacco in their pipes?


----------



## Morphium (Aug 20, 2014)

I posted about this on eBay under the antiques section and everyone there is saying they all have pipes from the 1970s that are similar. None of them have been able to link me anything though, except one who linked me a pipe that clearly states "This is a VINTAGE REPRODUCTION" in the ad. Based on the patina, the quality, and the condition of this pipe I would have to agree with what you're saying. I did some googling and it seems the Lisu did use very similar styles of pipes and such. And since no one has been able to link me a legitimate pipe like this from the 70s, I cannot go with that. Thank you, I will continue researching, this has given me lots of leads and things to go off of. I may take this into an antique shop of some sort or look for someone who specialises in pipes and can give me extra opinions. 

Do you have any leads on the second pipe I linked photos of?

Once again, thank you very much.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

I was about to say check with someone from the Dunhill Pipe Museum in London, but I looked it up and found out that as of 2004 it is no more, and the collection was auctioned off, so there's probably nobody to contact for an appraisal.

The second pipe has a genuine amber stem, and looks (to me) more Persian in its aesthetics. Maybe something connected to the Mughal Empire: Mughal Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like one of those hamburger-smoking pipes used in small gatherings along the Tzhinhg-Duon River during flood season. Never been there - just a guess.


:wave:


----------

